# Mt. Hamilton Road Race



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Took a short break from watching the Monaco Grand Prix & Indy 500 to go outside and catch a view of the bike race. This appears to be the Pro/1/2/3 women's race. It was foggy with light rain here this morning. Hope the downhill side has better conditions...


----------

